# Am I missing sub plate for Triton RTA300?



## NathanaelB (Aug 6, 2014)

Had resigned myself to having to work with my Triton TRA001 router hand held, but then an RTA300 with stand came up on Gumtree for $250 so I just had to grab it.

Problem is, the mounting plate doesn't look like what's in the user manual.

Is this an older pre-2000/2002 RTA300? Did the guy forget to give me the sub plate? How do I use these clamp trees to fit my Triton router? I can't figure them out …


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Nathaniel. I can't help you about missing parts but I can explain how you attach the router. This is the same setup that Lee Valley uses on their steel table top. Veritas® Router Table Top - Lee Valley Tools

If you need the router centered in the plate uses the correct size insert plate for a centering tool and with the router centered using the tool then slide the clamp plates against the base of the router and tighten them down. The swivel arm on the clamp plate has one end sitting on the base of the router. When you tighten the red knob it presses the arm down against the base and holds it firmly in place. You may need to adjust the nut on the stud in the center of the lever arm a bit to get it in the right range.
You may need to turn the router to different positions. Sometimes the handles, depth stop turret, etc. gets in the way of the lever arms. Once you get used to it it is a pretty good attachment system. Unlike having to drill a normal plate for a specific router, this type can be adjusted for almost any router in a matter of a few minutes. Once adjusted for a specific router they come out in 30 seconds or less and go back in in about a minute (although they may not be perfectly centered).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nathanael, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Nathanael.


----------



## NathanaelB (Aug 6, 2014)

Got my hands on the pre-2002 RTA300 user manual thanks to the Triton Owner's Club ACT and now my router is installed and running


----------

